# Would you guarantee this for five years?



## Stevec77 (Apr 20, 2014)

Would you spray two coats of SW Duration a on surface like this (no primer or back rolling) and guarantee it for 5 years?

The specs say that there is lead underneath so only pressure wash 3 gpm 500 psi, 75 degrees and some tsp. No scraping, sanding. Spot prime bare metal.


https://www.dropbox.com/sc/6hzk2dfzcr3wz6b/plj1-XbOz0


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I might guarantee that it will fail within 5 years

Looks like its probably a chalky surface. Doing anything to address that? Low pressure washing isn't going to help much.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Woof! I wouldn't guarantee that until their check clears!

I also think there's a good chance you'd get paint chips coming off with the power washer. All of a sudden, you're in RRP country, if this is a qualifying property.


----------



## Stevec77 (Apr 20, 2014)

I've seen it up close. It doesn't appear to be chalking. The SW rep got this spec approved and everyone is going to bid to it except me unless someone here is confident that it will hold up. The owner really is looking for twenty years. I want to spray and back roll a coat of Primer RX over this before I spray two cots of Duration over the top.


----------



## Stevec77 (Apr 20, 2014)

Some will come off for sure but not much at 500 psi, I think.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Stevec77 said:


> I've seen it up close. It doesn't appear to be chalking. The SW rep got this spec approved and everyone is going to bid to it except me unless someone here is confident that it will hold up. The owner really is looking for twenty years. I want to spray and back roll a coat of Primer RX over this before I spray two cots of Duration over the top.


I think chalking may the least of the issues.

20 years… :huh:?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

A crappy paint would work better than duration. Duration will shrink down and pull loose and scaling paint with it. You may not see it immediately but you will down the road when it lets loose. I'd go with a cheap flat exterior with two coats with full dry time between. I wouldn't back roll it either, at least not on the first coat.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Stevec77 said:


> Would you spray two coats of SW Duration a on surface like this (no primer or back rolling) and guarantee it for 5 years?
> 
> The specs say that there is lead underneath so only pressure wash 3 gpm 500 psi, 75 degrees and some tsp. No scraping, sanding. Spot prime bare metal.
> 
> ...


I would warranty my paint to stick to the previous coating for 5 years, but no way I would guarantee the integrity of those old coats.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> A crappy paint would work better than duration. Duration will shrink down and pull loose and scaling paint with it. You may not see it immediately but you will down the road when it lets loose. I'd go with a cheap flat exterior with two coats with full dry time between. I wouldn't back roll it either, at least not on the first coat.


I agree. I've seen it, especially with Duration, but also with other higher quality acrylics. Duration really tightens up.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Stevec77 said:


> I've seen it up close. It doesn't appear to be chalking. The SW rep got this spec approved and everyone is going to bid to it except me unless someone here is confident that it will hold up. The owner really is looking for twenty years. I want to spray and back roll a coat of Primer RX over this before I spray two cots of Duration over the top.


I say it will hold up. Five years no problem. I'm someone and that's a green light...


----------



## Stevec77 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oden said:


> I say it will hold up. Five years no problem. I'm someone and that's a green light...



I like your confidence. I have had Duration pull off before abut this surface is different so it could behave differently. If I can ask you, how is it that you are so confident? Have you actually painted over similar surfaces? Was it over 5 years ago?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I actually agree with Oden. It will hold up on over 90% of the surface. I care about the extra ten percent.


----------



## Stevec77 (Apr 20, 2014)

Paradigmzz said:


> I actually agree with Oden. It will hold up on over 90% of the surface. I care about the extra ten percent.


This is a 300 x 300 x 67 foot building...that 10% would be and expensive fix!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Stevec77 said:


> This is a 300 x 300 x 67 foot building...that 10% would be and expensive fix!


If the spec is written by a rep, and everyone is doing as specified, I'd bid it and tell them that the rep warranties it. What happens is their problem.

Its an industrial building at that size (overhead cranes I guess if the height is what you say). Bid it, have the paint rep warranty it and keep your hands clean of it. Submit your own bud and when they give you a formal bid (after you win the bid, if you win it) write your own exclusion or addendum that says its warrantied by the paint company. Dont deny the warranty but specify its a manufacturers warranty and omit you as being responsible.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

And its a green rep for sure. The cost differential on a product like duration vs a-100 will loose the final sale on 80k square feet plus corregation. 

Remember you are bidding roughly 100k worth of surface area per coat. 

But now that you know that you won't win the bid because the low man will not know this and use a straight area times his multiplier.


----------



## Professional Painter (Mar 15, 2014)

*[EDIT] *Proprietary information *[EDIT]*, priming and repaint on a corrected substrate, perhaps.....and with a great sum of funds to make it right. Otherwise, no deal.

Professional Painter


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

The good 'ol tail light warranty.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Y'all are primadonnas. Old buildings get painted too. This is an easy repaint on big volume. You can say what you want but I'd be done in a week and clear 30k.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Duration will do exactly what others have said and pull off a lot of the old coating making things worse. 

Needs something to bridge and flex and a decent top coat.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oden said:


> I say it will hold up. Five years no problem. I'm someone and that's a green light...


Don't ya hate it when your wit goes unappreciated.


----------



## Professional Painter (Mar 15, 2014)

Paradigmzz said:


> Y'all are primadonnas. Old buildings get painted too. This is an easy repaint on big volume. You can say what you want but I'd be done in a week and clear 30k.


...and with that 30K, you would be willing to offer a guarantee for 5 years as the OP said? You, sir have balls. Balls that our company would not be willing to guarantee. Whether you are possibly a fool or an accomplished painter is yet to be determined. 

We wouldn't touch this with a 40' pole. Get back with us in 5 years....

Professional Painter


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Professional Painter said:


> ...and with that 30K, you would be willing to offer fractuee for 5 years as the OP said? You, sir have balls. Balls that our company would not be willing to guarantee. Whether you are possibly a fool or an accomplished painter is yet to be determined.
> 
> We wouldn't touch this with a 40' pole. Get back with us in 5 years....
> 
> Professional Painter


Reread my posts in the thread oh righteous one. I wouldn't guarantee a thing. The reps spec the manufacturers warranty.

I dont need you to determine anything in regards to me. Do you know how many painters there are out there? Im nothing special and neither are you. Get over yourself you pompous ass.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I think I just may make some popcorn....


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I didn't know I needed to prove myself. Guess I'm going to have to do a photo collage of this years completed projects...

Nah. Id hate to show up a REAL Professional Painter.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Gough said:


> I think I just may make some popcorn....


I suspect this is about to get good.


----------



## Masters Tile & Paint (Dec 30, 2009)

http://maddogprimer.com

My local ben moore store had some demos of this product. Pretty impressive stuff. Might be helpful in this application. 

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> Reread my posts in the thread oh righteous one. I wouldn't guarantee a thing. The reps spec the manufacturers warranty.
> 
> I dont need you to determine anything in regards to me. Do you know how many painters there are out there? Im nothing special and neither are you. Get over yourself you pompous ass.


Para, he did address you as "Sir" and he did recognize your balls, so.............

is that popcorn ready, Gough?


----------



## Professional Painter (Mar 15, 2014)

*


stevec77 said:



Would you guarantee this for five years?

Click to expand...

*


stevec77 said:


> Would you spray two coats of SW Duration a on surface like this (no primer or back rolling) and guarantee it for 5 years?


This was the question. I answered. You are a fool if you would guarantee such a thing. End of story, no matter your spin on things. Comprehension works wonders.

Professional Painter


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Professional Painter said:


> *
> 
> This was the question. I answered. You are a fool if you would guarantee such a thing. End of story, no matter your spin on things. Comprehension works wonders.
> 
> Professional Painter*


*

Since you are a slow to COMPREHEND business man, yet such a wonderful craftsman.

Let me make this simple. In the real world of large scale non craftsman projects- I would do the job, carefully word my addendum keeping intact the manufacturers warranty (which will be supplied since it is being specified by a rep) omit personal warranty and do the job. This is pure contract wordage. You are not painting the Mona Lisa. This is an industrial application. 

Being large scale, Duration should be rewritten and a conversation with tje reps District manager should fix that. Its a bad fit. Get it rewritten to save the manufacturers butt and do the job with the correct material that inevitably will get specified. Of course you wouldn't understand this because the scale of your work has never done this type of work with a specific manufacturer spec (its like an architectural spec for big boys). 

I shared insight into a world I KNOW, OBVIOUSLY SOMETHING YOU DONT.

For being a Professional Painter, you are out of your league in large scale contractual work.

So my advice to you is use the TWO ears God gave you and save the ONE tongue you were born with and STFU.*


----------



## Professional Painter (Mar 15, 2014)

Congratulations on being the first person for me to place on ignore. I can't deal with the mentally challenged. Have a nice life and I pray you don't fold your company due to ignorance.

Professional Painter


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Refer them to lifetyme exteriors or rhino shield. They'll never have to worry about chipping fading or peeling again! It's magic! :whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Note to other mods: I went ahead and moved all those old boxes of dynamite we had stored in this sub-forum over to the PZ for temporary safe keeping.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Speaking of corrugates, I suck at cutting them


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Y'all are primadonnas. Old buildings get painted too. This is an easy repaint on big volume. You can say what you want but I'd be done in a week and clear 30k.


Not being a small biznet man
But being this is my genre. Commercial.
A contractor is gonna cover his but up in regards to the warranty as best as he can and still get the job. Splash the paint on there and cash the check. And if something does go wrong. And if somebody does goe through the trouble of bringing him back.
5 years from today? LOL they'll deal with it then.

Meanwhile if they did that exact same building 20 times in 20 weeks they'll hold onto the what? 600 grand! In the meantime. Thank you very much. LOL 

That's how the thing works.

good painters do not really make for good businessmen as a rule. It is a numbers game. Volume work. I understand it to the point were I'm not baffled....all the ins and outs nah...but it doesn't baffle me

O.K. give me 30 grand this week...
5' years from now maybe I'll give back 5 grand of that. Maybe....
Should I take that Deal?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bender said:


> Speaking of corrugates, I suck at cutting them


Get yourself a _large_ chalk-box and pop a line.

You can do it.........and we (here at PT) can help!:whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Professional Painter said:


> Congratulations on being the first person for me to place on ignore. I can't deal with the mentally challenged. Have a nice life and I pray you don't fold your company due to ignorance.
> 
> Professional Painter


Para, you got your name on a(nother?) list here at PT......Steve Richards is gonna be congratulating you soon. :thumbup:

Well done.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Oden said:


> .........
> good painters do not really make for good businessmen as a rule................ I\



I'm going to remember this.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

In all these years I have been doing this, I have NEVER been asked for any guarantee, nor have I ever quoted any


----------



## Paintinglife (Sep 13, 2012)

If Sherwin Williams specced it out then do it their way. I would seal it with Loxon before painting. As for the Duration, excellent product with a heavy film build equal to two coats. That said, why do you want to apply two coats as there is no advantage to it?


----------

